# se (deben resptar mutuamente)



## Nirshamay

hoy encontre esa frase:
los padres y los hijos se deben respertar mutuamente
entonces mi pregunta es porque no debria haber -deben- sin el se
otra frase que no me conforme con ella es-
A mi abuela no le llega el dinero la pension.
no debria que haber- se le llega?
muchas gracias a todos
Nir


----------



## lazarus1907

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> los padres y los hijos se deben respertar mutuamente


Este "se" se llama recíproco: El padre respeta al hijo, y este al padre.
Hay muchos tipos de "se": hasta 7 distintos sintácticamente. Lee otros mensajes al respecto; yo ya he escrito sobre este tema muchas veces.

Si aún tienes dudas, pregunta, y veremos qué podemos hacer para ayudar.


----------



## Nirshamay

muchas gracias ahora voy abuscarlos!!



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Este "se" se llama recíproco: El padre respeta al hijo, y este al padre.
> Hay muchos tipos de "se": hasta 7 distintos sintácticamente. Lee otros mensajes al respecto; yo ya he escrito sobre este tema muchas veces.
> 
> Si aún tienes dudas, pregunta, y veremos qué podemos hacer para ayudar.


----------



## Nirshamay

Ahora leí tu mensaje.
¿Entonces por qué en este caso no puedo quitárselo?


----------



## Nirshamay

debo estar mas claro...entonces simplifico mi pregunta
en este caso, como puedo saber si tengo que anadirlo o no ?


----------



## lazarus1907

Eso es más fácil:

"A mi abuela no le llega el dinero la pension" es correcto. Añadirle un "se" no tendría sentido. Con el sentido de alcanzar un fin concreto se usa como intransitivo, no como pronominal (con "se").

Mira el diccionario de la Real Academia:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&LEMA=llegar

Sólo los que aparecen como pronominales (*prnl.*) se usan con "se" obligatoriamente. Algunas veces tienes la opción; entonces aparece indicado así: *U. t. c. prnl.* (Úsese también como pronominal).


----------



## Nirshamay

Muchas gracias lazarus1907  te agradezco mucho . ..pero tengo otra pregunta (espero que no te moleste) 
si tuviera esa frase en un examen por ejemplo, que tendria que hacer?
los padres y los hijos (deben/se deben) respertar mutuamente
tendria que revisar si el 'se' estuviera adecuado a una de las 7 categorias?
me parece un poco raro...


----------



## Rayines

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias lazarus1907  te agradezco mucho . ..pero tengo otra pregunta (espero que no te moleste)
> si tuviera esa frase en un examen por ejemplo, que tendria que hacer?
> los padres y los hijos (deben/se deben) respertar mutuamente
> tendria que revisar si el 'se' estuviera adecuado a una de las 7 categorias?
> me parece un poco raro...


Mira, Nirshamay, en la respuesta Nº 2, Lazarus aclara que el uso de se en este caso es porque el verbo se usa como recíproco. Hay varios verbos en castellano que pueden usarse de esta manera cuando la acción del mismo va de una persona a otra, y de ésta a la primera (como en el caso de personas que se respetan):

respetar (a otro)/respetarse (el uno al otro)
besar (a otro)/besarse (mutuamente)
abrazar (a otro)/abrazarse (entre sí)
amar/amarse (idem)
odiar/odiarse (idem)
Y creo que muchos más. Como siempre digo, no soy Lazarus , pero espero haberte ayudado igual.


----------



## Nirshamay

ahora me confundi jajajaja no puedo mas
el se en la frase de los padres no es de deberse...xq deberse tiene otro significado...entonces?


----------



## Nirshamay

perdónenme por no haberme entendido


----------



## Rayines

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> ahora me confundi jajajaja no puedo mas
> el se en la frase de los padres no es de deberse...xq deberse tiene otro significado...entonces?


Claro, Nirshamay, no te preocupes! Lo que sucede es que en español, puedes ubicar el "se", como muchas veces los pronombres, en distinto orden: "Deben respetarse" = "Se deben respetar".
Otros ejemplos: 
"Pueden acercarse" = "Se pueden acercar". 
"Deben inscribirse (éste no es recíproco): "Se deben inscribir".
Espero que me entiendas,


----------



## Nirshamay

tienes razon pero el se en este caso no es de deberse...
sino tiene orto significado....
xq deberse significa --be due to, be on account of 
entonces esta alli solamente por recíproco?
espero que no te moleste.
perdóname


----------



## Rayines

> entonces esta alli solamente por recíproco?


Sí. Dejo la traducción del inglés para alguien otro ("they should/must respect each other). La otra acepción de "deber" es "adeudar" (no es éste el caso).
Nuevamente: el "se" es el que corresponde a "respetarse", cambiado de lugar. ¿Muy difícil?


----------



## Nirshamay

Muchasssssss Gracias por todo!!!!  ahora he entiendido.. .. muchas gracias...
y en otros casos que tengo que hacer para averiguar si el 'se' tiene alguna parte imortante en la frase?


----------



## lazarus1907

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> Muchasssssss Gracias por todo!!!!  ahora he entiendido.. .. muchas gracias...
> y en otros casos que tengo que hacer para averiguar si el 'se' tiene alguna parte imortante en la frase?



Como te dije antes, consultar el diccionario es una manera; la práctica es otra. Si no estás seguro, haz tantas preguntas como precises, porque es muy complejo cuando no se aprende como un nativo.


----------



## Nirshamay

todavia estoy con lo del se jajajajaj
ahora he leido un articulo sobre los valores de se
 y entiendo los usos de se como -pronombre personal
                                            -pronombre reciproco
                                            -voz pasiva y impersonalidad
pero sobre del enfatico tengo una pregunta...
cuando lo usa? ...cunado quiero poner interes en la accion?


----------



## Rayines

Puedes ir leyendo este hilo: se, enfático.
Recuerda hacer la búsqueda a través de "Search" en Word Reference. muchas veces encuentras lo que quieres. Saluditos .


----------



## lazarus1907

El día menos pensado me lanzo a escribir un diccionario de verbos mostrando las estructuras más típicas y el uso de los pronominales (y no me lo comprará nadie, claro).


----------



## Nirshamay

ahora he encontrado un articulo buenisimo sobre los valores de se!!!
esta muy claro!!
ww.sgci.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml 
gracias por todo !!!!!
la verdad es que...eso fue el tema lo mas dificil que aprendi en espanol
jajajajaaajajajaj
muchas gracias y un abrazo para vosotros!
Nir


----------



## lazarus1907

Ese artículo está bastante bien, y usa una terminología que a mí personalmente me gusta  

Seguro que hay más artículos muy buenos por internet. No dudes en seguir preguntando si aún tienes dudas.


----------



## Nirshamay

hola a todos y buenos dias   
quería fortalecer mis reclamaciones sobre las frases siguientes..
[1] *Se* le metió en la cabeza la idea de construir*se* una casa con una torre como si fuera un campanario. El alcalde no *se* lo permitió.
[2] Los niños estaban tan atentos que *se* les caía la baba.

en frase numero[1]el primer SE es SE Enfático
                         el segudo es SE Reflexivo 
                         y  tercero es SE objeto idirecto

en frase numero [2] el SE es SE recíproco o SE Accidental?
 
Muchas gracias
Nir


----------



## Nirshamay

me parece que es Accidental...pero no estoy seguro


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo no diría que el primer se es enfático, pues el significado de la frase cambia  si se suprime: "La idea le metió en la cabeza" Ahora parece como si "la idea" hubiera metido algo a esa pobre persona en la cabeza. La idea tampoco se mete a sí misma. Esta es una frase coloquial que sugiere que la idea se ha fijado (otro verbo que funciona igual) de manera obsesiva. Uno puede meter una idea a otra persona en la cabeza (también coloquialmente), pero el verbo meter aquí se ha intransitivizado con el "se", de modo que la idea entra (figurativamente) de algún modo en la cabeza sin que nadie lo haga. Si lo quieres llamar "se " intransitivizador, accidental o de voz media, da igual; lo importante es entender qué función cumple.

El segundo se podría clasificar como reflexivo, con función de complemento indirecto.
El tercero es indirecto.

En la segunda frase, el "se" es "accidental", si te gusta esa terminología. La lluvia cae, no se cae.


----------



## Nirshamay

si ,me parece muy bien que el primero es accidente.
xq la idea se ha fijado de manera obsesiva, sin querer.
tienes razon jajaja  
ademas, el verbo no esta adecuado a esa categoria...
que generalmente, se refiera a beber , fumar, jugar ets...


----------



## Nirshamay

*se refiere


----------



## Nirshamay

y esos todos son efaticos ( me refiero a los del SE))

- No sé cómo no *se* le cae la cara de vergüenza
*-Se* me aflojó el cinto y casi se me caen los pantalones.
-Con lo que le conté *se* le abrieron los ojos, no sabía nada.
-*Se* me pasó el día en un soplo.

muchas gracias a todos!!!!
especialmente a lazarus1907 y a Reyines
lo q puedo q hacer es solamente quitar el sombrero ante de Uds.


----------



## lazarus1907

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> y esos todos son efaticos ( me refiero a los del SE))
> 
> - No sé cómo no *se* le cae la cara de vergüenza
> *-Se* me aflojó el cinto y casi se me caen los pantalones.
> -Con lo que le conté *se* le abrieron los ojos, no sabía nada.
> -*Se* me pasó el día en un soplo.


Para mí ninguno de ellos es enfático, pues no se pueden quitar sin modificar el significado de las frases completamente.

En general se podría hablar de voz media, pues en todos los casos indican que algo ha ocurrido en el sujeto (la cara se cae, el cinto se afloja, los ojos se abren, el día se pasa) y éste nunca es el agente. Si quieres los puedes llamar intransitivadores involuntarios, e incluso accidentales.

Como ya te dije, clasificar los tipos de "se" de un modo simple es una tarea casi imposible, y cuanto más profundizas, más complejo se vuelve.

Enfáticos (o aspectuales) serían:

Vio una película / se vió una película
aprendió la lección / se aprendió la lección
Comió la comida / se comió la comida
tomó un café / se tomó un café
fuma muchos cigarros / se fuma muchos cigarros

En estos tres casos, el "se" no es obligatorio, pero expresa la culminación de la acción.


----------



## Nirshamay

ahora entiendo la diferencia...
muchas gracias lazarus1907


----------

